# Nasal Spray, Synarel - Advice Please



## ladybird73 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi there

I was wondering if someone could help me please.  I've started using my spray today for my first treatment.  However, I do have a bit of a problem, I do suffer from issues with my sinuses and as soon as I've sprayed my nose is running and I'm sneezing non stop.  I really need to blow my nose as it's just runnining and running.  I sat for 10 mins after my spray and let it run down my throat.  

My question is when can I blow my nose  

Thank you 

V xx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

I know where your coming from! I find that every time I have to sniff, I'm blocked! The only way I could clear my nose before taking a sniff was to run upstairs. Sounds strange, but with the added height somehow it clears me. Try running upstairs BEFORE you sniff then blow your nose. Also try leaning forwards slightly as you sniff. Really hope this helps you. Defiantly not nice to taste at the back of your throat!

Best of luck xxx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Ladybird,

I had the same issues as well! I told the nurse about my crazy antics trying to make sure the spray went up my nose properly (I was having to sniff really hard and get DH to pull my face gently to the side as I think my nasal passages were swollen rather than blocked due to sinuses) and she got very cross that I hadn't had it demonstrated to me properly. So this was her advice..........don't worry about blocked noses, you're not attempting to inhale the spray, it's meant to coat the lining of your nostrils. Don't think it's working just because you can taste it at the back of your throat, it's not really meant to trickle down but a small taste is normal, after all if we were meant to drink it, it would be in medicine form! Also like Karen said you should be leaning forwards when you spray. I was convinced this wouldn't work but it did   
Good luck xx


----------



## ladybird73 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi girls

Thank you, thats really helped me.  Thank you.  My nose is just sooooooo runny, I did manage to hold my head forward and then put it back after.  

Hopefully my nose will get more used to the spray.

Thanks again

V xxx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Ladybird, is it some of the spray the runs back out (or not......) if it's just spray it's fine just to dab it away!! If not, I can't help with that   xx


----------



## ladybird73 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi there 

I dont its the spray running out, it just irritates my nose so much it makes it run.  

Thank you

V xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Ladybird
I can fully understand your concerns with your synarel spray, but you'll be getting what your body needs, even if some of it runs back out, or you sneeze. But I would give it a moment or two for a good nose blow.
The synarel enters your blood stream via the  blood vessels in your nostrils, and it's the excess liquid that dribbles out.... dont worry if you sneeze, the drugs will be getting into your system on contact and what comes out in your sneeze will be the excess liquid already heading down your throat.
Hope this allays your fears, but your clinic will be checking regularly that you're down regulating prperly via scans.
Best wishes 
Sheila


----------



## muchlovetogive1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi I was on the spray but changed over to the injection last week due to a few issues including this. My clinic was really helpful and didnt hesitate in changing me over x


----------

